# Angeln in Kroatien



## dave420 (3. August 2017)

Hallo Liebes Anglerboard wir fahren nächsten monat nach Kroatien 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Nin,+Kroatien/@44.2451369,15.163946,12.75z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x4761f461f5483993:0x400ad50862bc7f0!8m2!3d44.2423373!4d15.183695
genau hierhin, ich war schon öfters in Kroatien Ufer angeln mit mäßig bis gar keinem erfolg dieses mal möchte ich mich etwas vorbereiten wisst ihr ob ich direkt vor ort gut Ufer Angeln kann Z.b. vom steg aus, wenn ja was empfiehlt ihr mir an ausrüstung (am besten in Laien sprache #c ) und orte habt ihr vllt erfahrungen dort bei Zadar bin für alle tipps dankbar 
zum thema Köder habe ich in meinen letzten urlaub viel erfahrung gemacht am besten eignen sich tintenfisch arme/stücke und Maden.

Mfg David |supergri


----------



## glavoc (4. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Guten Abend,
dort ist es flach. Was hast du den für eine Angelausrüstung? 
Oder Willst du dir gar eine kaufen?
So wie ich dich verstehe, willst du mit Naturködern angeln, richtig?
Sardienen und Meerwürmer aber auch Meeresschnecken eignen sich auch...und noch weit mehr.
Was stellst du dir vor?
grüßle

Eventuell kann die Moderation ja den Thread nach "Angeln in Europa" verschieben.
Danke!


----------



## dave420 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



glavoc schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> dort ist es flach. Was hast du den für eine Angelausrüstung?
> Oder Willst du dir gar eine kaufen?
> So wie ich dich verstehe, willst du mit Naturködern angeln, richtig?
> ...



ich nehme 2 Ruten mit habe das basis angel paket also alle grund "zutaten" die man zum anglen benötigt einen kleinen angelkoffer mit 2 bleisets diverse kunstköder und Haken vorfächer und haken ohne vorfächer etc jedoch habe ich bei meinem letzten kroatien urlaub leider fast alle meine grund bleie aufgebraucht durch hänger usw Ich habe ca 100€ für mein Angel equippment zur verfügung sind nur 8 tage daher lohnt es sich kaum mehr auszugeben hast du vllt einen guten/billigen online Angleshop für mich und eine kleine einkaufsliste?  
bei meinem letzten urlaub hatte ich hier in Deutschland in meinem lokalen anglergeschäft eine Glas mit eingelegten Riesenwürmer oder so gekauft habe sowas noch nie zuvor gesehen weis auch leider nicht mehr wie genau der name davon war nur waren das so ca.3 10-15 cm würmer mit Orangenem fleisch und die waren fürchterlich sind kaum am haken geblieben und wenn hat auch nichts gebissen bzw war es ein leichtes für den fisch diese vom haken zu lösen :q


----------



## pulpot (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Wenn du kaum Strömung hast und nicht zu strukturierten Untergrund, dann nimm einen sinkenden Spirolino anstelle eines Grundbleis, das verringert ganz erheblich die Hängerquote. Auch ein Tiroler Holz hilft kaum in Kroatien. Bei felsigem strukturiertem Untergrund hilft aber selbst das nicht.


----------



## dave420 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



pulpot schrieb:


> Wenn du kaum Strömung hast und nicht zu strukturierten Untergrund, dann nimm einen sinkenden Spirolino anstelle eines Grundbleis, das verringert ganz erheblich die Hängerquote. Auch ein Tiroler Holz hilft kaum in Kroatien. Bei felsigem strukturiertem Untergrund hilft aber selbst das nicht.




komme ich denn auch weit genug mit einem spirolino raus?


----------



## pulpot (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



dave420 schrieb:


> komme ich denn auch weit genug mit einem spirolino raus?



Allzuweit raus muß man oft gar nicht, ansonsten gibt es die ja in unterschiedlichen Größen. Entscheidend ist wohl, dass die unter Wasser nicht so stark sinken (bei Strömung natürlich nicht so gut) und beim Einholen schnell hochkommen. Das dünnere Vorfach reist man trotzdem öfter ab, aber der Spiro ist dann noch da.


----------



## glavoc (13. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Moin,
damit deine Köder nicht so schnell abgefressen werden, nimmste Bait-Elastic. Um dir zu helfen, gleich noch mit Naturköder Sardine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwgWAlqhQEY
solltest du im Angelladen Koreano Würmer finden, hier ein how to:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9uZV-qvrk4
Einheimische nehmen auch so was hier :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKZ8n4G4PPk
Und deinen Eunice gigantea hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHVmD-pZuZQ
Bibi:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sou61iC9pc
und größere so:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F9QKrhGq0w

Mein Lieblig ist jedoch:http://www.makarska-post.com/index.php/volak-poslastica-za-komarcu/
die Purpurschnecke.
lg


----------



## dave420 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



glavoc schrieb:


> Moin,
> damit deine Köder nicht so schnell abgefressen werden, nimmste Bait-Elastic. Um dir zu helfen, gleich noch mit Naturköder Sardine:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwgWAlqhQEY
> solltest du im Angelladen Koreano Würmer finden, hier ein how to:
> ...



cool danke das sind Nützliche tipps :vik: , was nehmen die für einen faden/schnur um die sardine/das fleisch ser seegurke an den haken zu binden? ein einfacher baumwollfaden oder irgendwas spezielles?
kannst du mir vllt noch einen Guten/billigen Online Angelshop empfehlen? und wie Heist dieser hohle Stab den er immer her genommen hatte um den köder einfacher auf den haken zu bekommen


----------



## glavoc (13. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Nabend,


dave420 schrieb:


> cool danke das sind Nützliche tipps :vik: ,
> 
> Gern geschehn  hab auch noch ein paar mehr auf Lager...
> 
> ...



Das ist eine (ältere) Ködernadel, welche einfach nur vorn hohl ist. Solltest du auch hier überall finden.
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Doberdan,
Auf deutsch: Tach auch                                                       von mir einen kleinen Bericht, von 14Tagen,
angeln (erfolglos ) in Medulin(Istrien,Kroatien).
Ich also los, mit meinen 4 Kindern und meiner Frau und in nur schlappen 17 Stunden, vom verregneten Niederrhein, zum sonnen überfluteten Medulin.
Mein Setup: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2.40  15-40gr.
Quantum Fire 3000 mit WFT Plasma 0.14,
wahlweise mit Spiro für Meeresfliegen, Miniködern oder halt Fluo 0.28 mit Wobbler, Spinner oder Gummi.
Ich will jetzt nicht angeben, aber ich habe tolle und auch große Fische gesehen, von Zahnbrassen Lippfischen und auch kapitalen Hornhechten.
Nur gefangen habe ich nicht einen.
Und jetzt kommts:
Meine beiden Jungs(Zwillinge 13 Jahre) haben mich um kleine Haken und ein wenig Mono gebeten, kleines Schrotblei dazu und fertig ist die Montage.
Ihr werdet es wahrscheinlich schon ahnen, die beiden waren damit erfolgreich.
Anbei ein paar kleine Bilder.
Ach so, kurz zur Erklärung, die Fische wurden beim Schnorcheln gefangen.
Quasi mit Live Biss.

Fettes Petri


----------



## glavoc (19. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Petri an deine Jungs Angelmann67!! Sehr schön.
Bild 1 ist eine "Pirka" oder auf deutsch Schriftbarsch
Bild 2 und 3 ist eine Goldbrasse
Ja, angeln kann so kinderleicht sein..
lg


----------



## dave420 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Doberdan,
> Auf deutsch: Tach auch                                                       von mir einen kleinen Bericht, von 14Tagen,
> angeln (erfolglos ) in Medulin(Istrien,Kroatien).
> Ich also los, mit meinen 4 Kindern und meiner Frau und in nur schlappen 17 Stunden, vom verregneten Niederrhein, zum sonnen überfluteten Medulin.
> ...



haha sehr schön! 
in meinem letzten kroatien urlaub habe ich das auch versucht nur hat das ganze leider nicht so gut geklappt wie erhofft woran hatten denn deine kinder das ende der schnur befestigt? und den haken während des schwimmens (was ist mono? ^^) ich habe es mit einer kartoffel versucht ^^

nun zu meinem equippment ich werde folgendes mitnehmen : eine StippRute welche wir in unserem letzten kroatien urlaub vor ort gekauft haben und meine alte Crivit zudem nehme ich noch eine dritte Rute mit von der ich bisher noch keine ahnung habe da ich sie von meinem vater für diesen urlaub geliehen bekomme und ich noch nicht einmal weis bis wann er es schafft mir diese vorbeizubringen/ ob er es überhaupt schafft ^^ 
habt ihr denn irgendwelche Musst have zubehör sachen die ich dort brauche denn ich bin immernoch nicht zum einkaufen der restlichen sachen gekommen ich habe noch 3 kleine koffer mit haken extra schnur werkzeuge kunstköder spirolinos etc ... ich wollte es dieses mal mit lockmittel versuchen oder schon 1-2 tage zuvor anfüttern falls das im meer durch den wellengang überhaupt möglich ist nur habe ich das noch nicht einmal hier in deutschland getan daher habe ich keine ahnung wie man das macht und womit könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? wir sind 8 tage drüben am 2 sept. gehts los


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hi Dave,
 danke für dein Mitgefühl, ich kann so grade mit der Schmach leben.
 Also meine Jungs hatten die Mono(https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelschnur)
 die klassische Nylon-Schnur in der Hand und haben im klaren Wasser die Bisse, mit der Taucherbrille beobachten können.
 Als Köder dienten Muschelfleisch, Einsiedlerkrebse(findest du beim Schnorcheln zwischen den Steinen im Wasser, aber auch Weißbrot funktioniert wunderbar.
 Wenn du von den gefangen Fischen(vorausgesetzt du fängst welche:q) kleine, fingerlange Streifen schneidest, kannst du diese am Spiro, in den Abendstunden auf Hornhecht, als Köder verwenden.
 Durfte ich leider nicht:q, weil meine Beiden C+R praktizierten.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## pulpot (29. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Dave,
> danke für dein Mitgefühl, ich kann so grade mit der Schmach leben.
> Also meine Jungs hatten die Mono(https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelschnur)
> die klassische Nylon-Schnur in der Hand und haben im klaren Wasser die Bisse, mit der Taucherbrille beobachten können.
> ...



Ich hoffe, deine Jungs wissen wie ein Petermännchen aussieht...? Ansonsten beim nächsten Mal unbedingt zeigen. Die habe ich auch schon öfter beim Schnorcheln beobachtet und glaube, dass die auch auf die Methode zu fangen gewesen wären.


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hi pulpot 
Danke für den Hinweis, habe mich natürlich vorher schlau gemacht und damit den kleinen nichts passiert,
habe ich denen ein Bild von meinen Jungs gezeigt:q

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------

